# Get $100 off Nexus



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

From what I understand, this is only for customers in the midwest, and it's definitely only for those upgrading from a 3G device. If you haven't got yours yet, give this a try.

Call *611, press 0, then say "Upgrades." When you're connected to a real person ask him/her for info regarding the 3G to 4G promo that you heard about. Don't be surprised if the agent you're speaking to never heard about it. Mine hadn't, but it took about 10 seconds of searching and she found the promo. If the agent doesn't see anything even after searching, tell him/her to look in the "doorways system" for the "CH4GE" promo. From there the agent should be able to add a note on your account that says you're eligible for $100 off any 4G device when you upgrade from a 3G device from now until 12/31. When I got in the store and began the transaction I told the sales guy about it and he found the note added to my line. He needed a manager's permission to apply the discount, but after 3 extra minutes of figuring out how to take care of this, I was able to walk out with a Nexus for $199.

I read about his on Twitter last night from various people and I made the call while sitting in the parking lot waiting for my VZW store to open. Took less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Good info! I totally forgot about this and wasted $100 apparently... :-(


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

VZW rep said this is for Midwest area only.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Other than the OP can anyone confirm this works? I'm going to try it later when I go pick up the device but I'd prefer to not look ridiculous (more so than I already do) asking for some imaginary discount.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

I got this in store in Milwaukee this morning. I know that is still midwest but a lot of people have been saying Chicago land only.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I already have a Thunderbolt








Someone else on my plan has an iPhone though....


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

I asked the sales girl about it when I bought my GNex. She looked it up and said it was for Chicago only but since I asked about it nicely she figured out a way to give me $50 off of accessories. With my 25% accessories discount, I was able to get an extended battery, a case, and screen protectors for $15. It wasn't $100 off but it was about $80 worth of accessories for $15.


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you think this can be done after the fact and just have a credit added to your account?


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

yes it can be done!! they did it for me , actually i got mine from best buy and than i called and they put it towards my next bill.



salvoroni said:


> Do you think this can be done after the fact and just have a credit added to your account?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I already have a Thunderbolt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only works from basic phones upgrading to 4G smartphones


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> It only works from basic phones upgrading to 4G smartphones


Not entirely true. It's a 3G to 4G promo. I was coming from an OG, not a basic phone (unless that's what you meant by basic). In any case, the rep I spoke to on the phone didn't say anything about it being a Chicago only thing, but I've read others say this as well. She just said it was midwest only. But I wouldn't consider my location to be Chicago area. I live in western Wisconsin over six hours away from Chicago. I guess that's close enough for Verizon.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I got it applied to my account. I'm from the Delaware area. I didn't have to hassle the CSR, but she had to hassle her manager apparently. She initially told me it was no good, them actually called me back right before I got to the counter to pay and say that she worked it out. The only hitch was that I had to order it from her and get it shipped. Since my wife gets a discount from her employer, the phone cost me $149. I was surprised it all worked out, honestly.


----------

